
Google vs. Tesla: Two different philosophies on self-driving cars - hoag
https://innovately.wordpress.com/2015/11/04/google-vs-tesla-two-different-philosophies-on-self-driving-cars/
======
w_t_payne
Systems engineering (not to mention FMEA analysis) will probably drive car
manufacturers to use a combination of sensors with independent failure modes:
camera, radar, lidar & ultrasonics.

An unexpectedly interesting question is this: Where on the processing
pipeline(s) should the point(s) of data fusion lie?, and how should we perform
safety engineering on the post-fusion data flow pipeline....

